# Sustanon, EQ and Tren



## Gutdiesel (Apr 16, 2010)

Need some advice please. Looking to run for 10 weeks:

-750mg-1g of Sustanon / week

-400mg EQ / week

-100mg of Tren Ace, tren hex (mix) EOD

I've used test and deca in the past with great success. Currently 28 yr old, 215lbs around 7-8%bf. Have plenty of hcg, clomid, letro and nolva on hand but reading so many different opinions on how to dose cycle and pct.


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I done recently wks 1-5 750 sust + 600mg eq, wks 5-10 750 sust + 300mg tren a. Then finished of 1g sust 400tren 600 eq.

The only thing is the last 4 wks been using peps also but great cycle.

Your going to need a big powerfull pct as the one in the sticky if your comin off the gear after that though.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i've used a similar course albeit tren enth instead but had great results, but then tore my chest on that cycle benching 220kg so watch the strength gains, your tendons might weaken like mine did lol.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

Same as above, had good results with 1.5g test, 800mg Eq and 600mg tren. V.good cycle IMO.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i know this question is out of topic .. but if someone is prone to spots .. can EQ make it REALLY BAD.. i mean i was on 500g test i got some spots but nothing that i can't deal with .. i want to run EQ along test for next cycle


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ramrod said:


> Same as above, had good results with 1.5g test, 800mg Eq and 600mg tren. V.good cycle IMO.


i would want good r's with those doses lol


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

I got no worse spots with Eq,Tren an Test than I do with Test alone mate.

Had to drop the Tren down after a while as it killed my appetite, even with the Eq in there.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Ramrod said:


> I got no worse spots with Eq,Tren an Test than I do with Test alone mate.
> 
> Had to drop the Tren down after a while as it killed my appetite, even with the Eq in there.


thanks mate.. is EQ good replacement for deca ?


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

sizar said:


> thanks mate.. is EQ good replacement for deca ?


Not really good replacement for deca, Plus you need to runn 600mg - 1g eq for 15 wks min, But gvs other benefits increase rbc, increase appetite mild strength increase, and should not just be over looked no sides for me anyway. Tren is thee king, also very mild sides for me at 450mg wk so i'm lucky. :thumb:

Deca will pile the weight on you but **** loads of water, give you massive boost in strength but i look like **** on it.

The test eq and tren i swear you could not tell i was on gear, apart from bit extra sweat in gym.

So to sum up deca is well decent med but you have to run long time, and when you come of you lose lot of weight coz of water. But thats not to say you wont try it and love it, Test deca dbol is the mass builder king, just the look im after i prefer other meds these days.

You wont know if you dont try things mate, what works well for you mite be avarage for next guy


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 15, 2008)

As above really, dont personally like deca. Will run Eq again though as part of a cycle, or possibly SHIC.


----------



## Craigydar (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds good , I'm not as big as you guys and worried I'm getting ahead of myself but 750 test , 800eq and 400 tren seems to be a good dosage , hope to run this myself soon


----------



## Craigydar (Oct 8, 2013)

Planning this cycle ... Similar but tren higher than test , bulk

Caber 0.25 x3 wk after 4 wks 0.25 x3 wk all the way through inc pct

Adex 0.25 eod throughout 1-18

Eq600 1-16

tren enanthate 600mg wk 1-12

Tri test 400mg wk 1-16

Dbol 40mg 1-4

Hcg 500iu x2 wk 1-14

14-15 no hcg

15- 10days of 1000iu hcg EOD

Wait four days then

Clomid 300mg first day 100/100/50/50

Nolva 40/40/20/20

Test booster


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

my next cycle will be 800 test, 600 eq, 700 tren ace, throwing either dbol or anavar in there too.


----------

